# Really annoyed now.



## Stabe (Jan 3, 2009)

I. I'm trying to OC the CPU in the machine in my signature (stock 3.1Ghz). Every review of this board has had success overclocking (see for yourself), but no matter what I do, even raising the bus speed 1mhz, the PC will not post. I then have to clear the CMOS and restart. Can anyone figure out why? The first attached image is what CPUZ is telling me currently (stock clock). I'm really confused, as it says 800mhz and 4x multiplier. This equals 3200mhz, while it should be 3100mhz. well as you can see I have no idea what I'm doing and would appreciate some help. Here is a pic of my BIOS setup:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ecsa785gmm/images/b23.htm

If anyone can make sense of all this, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what cooler are you using?

have you tried switching off cool n quiet

And are you doing this in the BIOS? should always do it in the BIOS.

Have you tried raising the Vcore?

Did you change the multiplier or did you just try and change the FSB.

Usually I find that its best to leave the multiplier alone and change the FSB in small increments (by 10-15) and see if it boots, until it has risen by 60MHz then I stress test for one hour then I do it again etc until I am happy.

going too much too quickly can have undesired results.


----------

